# Surging idle



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I've asked before, but never got much help, so I thought I would ask again. I have a '95 SE 4x4 with the 3.0 V6 and manual trans. Before it gets warmed up, if I push the clutch in at a stop sign or something the idle will rev up to 2200 rpms or so and then go down to about 1500. It goes up and down more quickly when its cold. As it warms up the surging slows down until the truck is warmed up (about 5 miles depending on outside temp) then idles fine at 1000 rpms. Any good ideas out there?


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

My 89 sentra actually does the same thing. I was told from my friend as well as my uncle, who used to be a car mechanic, that it's just the car warming itself up, so to say. Once you disengage the clutch(push down) the RPM will go up due to the flywheel having a bit of added pressure, and once you engage the clutch it will go down, if in neutral, because the added pressure is no longer there and the trans is in a freespin with no "friction".
If it were to do it while in neutral and clutch out that would just be the car doing what it can, itself to warm up and keep warm and avoid any back firing, misfiring, or added combustion in the cylinders.
Idk if this was any help to you or not, but please let me know.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

It revs up and down when its in neutral, weather the clutch is in or out. What it is doing is not normal. If I'm sitting at a light for a minute or two before it is warmed up it will rev up and down from high to low rpms the whole time I'm sitting there until its warmed up.


----------



## crs82 (Mar 5, 2010)

I hope you can figure it out, because my '94 4-cyl does the same thing...worse when the outside temps are colder. I think the engine type makes no difference. It must be something that is common to both engine types.


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have actually fixed my idling problem lol. Fixed it yesterday, it was a quick 15 minute fix for an problem that could inevitably ended in death of car.
All I had to do was clean out my IAC. I just took it off, cleaned the inside of it with some rags to take off carbon deposits and it didnt purge in its idle or anything.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

OK, so after reading some on here and other places online, I think I want to remove and clean the IAC valve. Can anyone tell me, or show me in a pic, where the IAC valve is on a 3.0 V-6?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On the driver's side of the engine compartment, mounted on the bottom side of the intake plenum.


----------

